

Ask HN: Any decent web apps for generating web site screenshots? - mcrittenden

I need an app that can generate large-ish (800px or 1000px wide would be nice) web site screenshots quickly (within a couple seconds). I don't mind paying. On Google I see a lot of apps that do this but for the most part they seem to be slow and/or output small image sizes.<p>Is there a service that does this that you have personally used and can recommend?<p>EDIT: Just found http://url2png.com/ which looks like it might be the winner, but definitely open to other (cheaper?) options.
======
johnmurch
<http://url2png.com> does have the best API and simple/easy. There are others
like <http://www.shrinktheweb.com/> <http://www.websnapr.com/>

